# [Playstation3] Kann man Spiele auch mit Maus/Tastatur spielen?



## Lee (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

folgendes Problem. Aktuelle Spiele will ich mir wegen der DRM Geschichte nicht für den PC kaufen, da ich praktisch monatlich einen Format C:// mache. 

Nun könnte ich mir auch die Spiele für die PS3 kaufen und hätte dann auch keinen Ärger mehr mit DRM und verbuggten Konsolenportierungen . Nur habe ich da das Problem, dass ich dann an´s Gamepad gebunden bin, was speziell bei Shooter natürlich grauenvoll ist.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass ich auch mit  Maus/Tastatur an der PS3 spielen kann? 

Gruß Lee


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

Nur wenns das Spiel vorsieht.

CnC3 bzw RA3 musst auffer XBox mit Controller spielen, was aber nciht soo schlecht sein soll.


----------



## potzblitz (14. März 2009)

Ja mit dem XFPS Rateup Adapter soll es gehen! Ansonsten ist UT 3 das einzige Spiel was mit der Tastatur spielen kannst ohne den Adapter!

Hier mal den Adapter in Einsatz mit Call of Duty 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjRqXk9DZQo


----------



## Lee (14. März 2009)

Danke für die Info. Das Gerät ist sehr interessant. Allerdings hat sich die Sache bei mir ohnehin längst erledigt.
Dennoch Danke


----------



## HeaD_87 (14. März 2009)

interessant des ding, da wird ne ps3 schon verlockender, will eh nen bluray player und so spiele wie killzone 2 spielen, aber die padsteuerung schreckt mich ab ^^


----------



## aurionkratos (14. März 2009)

Shooter lassen sich mit ein wenig Übung schon relativ gut mit einem Gamepad spielen, wobei Tastatur und Maus dem natürlich überlegen sind. Bei Jump ´n´ Runs oder Rennspielen ist aber ein Gamepad dann deutlich überlegen.
Nur Strategiespiele kann man auf Konsolen komplett vergessen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2009)

So schlecht ist die Padsteuerung gar nicht. Ich war erst heute bei nem Kumpel und hab Killzone2 auf der PS3 gezockt. Er wollte sone Trophäe, bei der man 3 Headshots mit einem Pistolenmagazin machen soll. Ich hätte das fast locker aus dem Handgelenk geschafft, nachdem er das Game schon 2 Monate dauerhaft gezockt hat und ich zum letzten mal vor etlichen Wochen nen PS3-Pad in der Hand gehalten hab. 

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass die Steuerung bei Killzone2 extremst schwammig und langsam ist im Vergleich zu anderen PS3 Games wie COD4. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, wenn du das mit Tastatur und Maus spielst, da der Cursor einfach sehr träge auf Eingaben reagiert.
OT: Die Grafik ist allerdings einfach nur genial!


----------



## Schluwel (14. März 2009)

ihr müsst mal bei nem top clan match zuschauen wie die sich in co4/5 abballern.. da geht die Post ab ^^


----------



## Wendigo (15. März 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Adapter für die XBox360?
Für die normale XBox gabs mal einen, aber für die 360er....


----------



## Kadauz (15. März 2009)

Also ich find die Padsteuerung bei Shooter echt erbärmlich. Kein Vergleich zu PC. Aber wer Shooter auf Konsole spielt iss selber schuld.


----------



## potzblitz (15. März 2009)

@ Wendigo Den Adapter gibt es auch für die 360 HIER

@ Kadauz Habe schon fast 1 Jahr Battlefield Bad Company und hab es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft es auf meiner PS3 durch zu spielen. Liegt am Gamepad der PS3, Shooter ist ne Katastrophe damit. Einfach zu klein für mich, nach 1- 1 1/2 Stunden meldet sich die Hand mit schmerzen. Hab auch ne Xbox360 und da liegt der Controller besser in der Hand. 

Aber es geht nichts über Tastatur / Maus


----------



## Elkgrin (16. März 2009)

Gegen solche Adapter sollte man rigoros vorgehen, sowohl MS als auch Sony. Sowas zerstört einfach nur die MP-Community.

Und zum Thema Shootersteuerung auf soner Box: Wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände mit lauter Daumen dran hat geht das locker von der Hand. Man kann jedes Spiel locker im Insane-Modus packen. Zwar ist weiterhin PC>>Konsole bei MP-Gefechten aber bei SP-Inhalten oder MP innerhalb der Konsolenwelt geht das wie gesagt schon ganz gut. Zu viert Halo 3 MP auf einem TV macht einfach nur Fun 

Achja: 360>>3 /flameon


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> @ Wendigo Den Adapter gibt es auch für die 360 HIER
> 
> @ Kadauz Habe schon fast 1 Jahr Battlefield Bad Company und hab es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft es auf meiner PS3 durch zu spielen. Liegt am Gamepad der PS3, Shooter ist ne Katastrophe damit. Einfach zu klein für mich, nach 1- 1 1/2 Stunden meldet sich die Hand mit schmerzen. Hab auch ne Xbox360 und da liegt der Controller besser in der Hand.
> 
> Aber es geht nichts über Tastatur / Maus




Kauf dir doch n größeres pad... außerdem finde ich das man shooter wunderbar auf der konsole spielen kann... hab momentan zwar noch keine ps3 (kommt nächste woche) aber auf der alten ps2 ging das eigentlich immer wunderbar... also wenn ich schieße mach ich auf der ps eigentlich fast nur headshots is halt ne frage der übung...


----------



## potzblitz (16. März 2009)

@ Elkgrin vergess nicht die Lenkräder zu verbieten  Würde sagen jedem das seine!

@ FrEaKoUt911 mit der Größe allein ist es nicht getan, der Stick für den linken Daumen liegt bei den 360 Controller etwas höher und damit ergonomischer und so einen Controller bekommst du nicht für die PS3...


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (17. März 2009)

doch... es gibt eigentlich ne recht große auswahl an controllern für die ps3... google doch mal


----------



## Elkgrin (17. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> @ Elkgrin vergess nicht die Lenkräder zu verbieten  Würde sagen jedem das seine!



Lenkräder sind OK, werden ja offiziell von MS zur Xbox angeboten. Und wer viel Autorennen im MP fährt hat auch sicher so eins.

Es geht halt einfach nur um den Grundsatz in der Konsolenwelt: Jeder spielt mit dem gleichen. Darum bietet MS auch keine Maus und Tasta für die Xbox an.

Alles andre sind Hax.


----------



## bassfreak1200 (17. März 2009)

Also ich hab CoD 4 - Modern Warfire auf der PS3 ohne Probs durchgezokkt!
Man glaubt gar nicht (nach ca. 1-2 Stunden Spielen) wie präzise man mit dem Gamepad steuern bzw. zielen kann! 
Is halt bei mir so... trotzdem ist das Shooter zokkn am PC besser! 


mfg


----------



## potzblitz (18. März 2009)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Lenkräder sind OK, werden ja offiziell von MS zur Xbox angeboten. Und wer viel Autorennen im MP fährt hat auch sicher so eins.
> 
> Es geht halt einfach nur um den Grundsatz in der Konsolenwelt: Jeder spielt mit dem gleichen. Darum bietet MS auch keine Maus und Tasta für die Xbox an.
> 
> Alles andre sind Hax.



Das deine Antwort widersprüchlich ist, ist dir klar oder? Lenkrad ok! Jeder spielt mit dem gleichem


----------



## Elkgrin (19. März 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Das deine Antwort widersprüchlich ist, ist dir klar oder? Lenkrad ok! Jeder spielt mit dem gleichem



Ich sagte, wer hauptsächlich und gern Autorennen spielt hat ein Lenkrad -> Jeder hat das Gleiche. Gelegenheitsrennfahrern dürfte das egal sein -> die nehmen den Nachteil wissend (oder auch unwissend, wobei es denen wie gesagt egal sein wird) in Kauf.

Shooter kann man aber nur mit dem Pad spielen, und wer da mit Maus und Tastatur ankommt haxxt in meinen Augen einfach nur. Vllt hab ich auch einfach nur eine veraltete Vorstellung von Ehre und Gleichheit.


----------



## potzblitz (22. März 2009)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Ich sagte, wer hauptsächlich und gern Autorennen spielt hat ein Lenkrad -> Jeder hat das Gleiche. Gelegenheitsrennfahrern dürfte das egal sein -> die nehmen den Nachteil wissend (oder auch unwissend, wobei es denen wie gesagt egal sein wird) in Kauf.
> 
> Shooter kann man aber nur mit dem Pad spielen, und wer da mit Maus und Tastatur ankommt haxxt in meinen Augen einfach nur. Vllt hab ich auch einfach nur eine veraltete Vorstellung von Ehre und Gleichheit.



 ne hast du nicht gesagt, aber das ist auch egal. Du machst perfekte  Kopfschüsse mit dem Gamepad und was spricht dann dagegen das man eine Tastatur - Maus - Kombi verwendet? Spiele ich mit dem Gamepad habe ich doch das Nachsehen und viele andere auch, die sich mit dem Gamepad in Egoshooter nicht so richtig anfreuden können  
Und ausserdem was ist mit den Lags die unweigerlich mit dem Adapter kommen!?


----------



## Wassercpu (22. März 2009)

Quark ich hab mal versucht darkness mit nem Pad zuspielen...horror


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. März 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Aber wer Shooter auf Konsole spielt iss selber schuld.



So pauschal kann das nicht im Raum stehen bleiben. Es gibt durchaus einige gute Umsetzungen für die Konsole, die auch ungemein Lust machen. Die Umsetzung eines 3rd-Person-Shooters mit halber Ego-Version wie "Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal" ist durchaus gelungen, weil du teilweise auch mit dem Gamepad direkt interagieren kannst beziehungsweise manchma soghar musst. Der Controller der PS3 besitzt mehrere Sensoren, welche die Neigung der Achsen protokollieren. Beim zuletzt genannten Spiel musst du zum Beispiel über einen rutschigen Baumstamm balancieren, ohne herunter zu fallen. Die Balance hälst alleine du, indem der Controller, je nachdem wo die Masse verlagert werden soll, dementsprechend geneigt wird. Das macht an manchen Passagen ungemein Bock. Auch das Schießen ist mit etwas Übung ein Leichtes.

Klar kann in manchen Spielen die Umsetzung des Gamepads sehr träge ausfallen. Dies verlangt letztendlich einfach Übung, diese Trägheit später mit in die Umsetzung der Bewegung einzuplanen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. März 2009)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Quark ich hab mal versucht darkness mit nem Pad zuspielen...horror



Dann haste nicht genug geübt, ich hab bei nem Kumpel auch The Darkness mit Pad gezockt und fand das ziemlich gut.

Ich finds immer lustig, wenn die ganzen sog. "PC Pros" zum ersten mal an nem Konsolenpad sitzen, nach 10min Verzweifeln und dann in den Foren rumheulen, wie kacke das doch ist. *
Übung macht den Meister!*


----------



## ZoxFox (22. März 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann haste nicht genug geübt, ich hab bei nem Kumpel auch The Darkness mit Pad gezockt und fand das ziemlich gut.
> 
> Ich finds immer lustig, wenn die ganzen sog. "PC Pros" zum ersten mal an nem Konsolenpad sitzen, nach 10min Verzweifeln und dann in den Foren rumheulen, wie kacke das doch ist. *
> Übung macht den Meister!*



jop stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

spiel shooter inzwischen ausschließlich auch nur noch auf konsolen. bin immer wieder überrascht wie genial sich shooter mit dem 360 gamepad steuern lassen (mit dem ps3 pendant kann ich dagegen nicht so viel anfangen, da die analog sticks viel zu lasch für kleinere bewegungen sind, schlägt immer voll aus und ist insgesamt für mich auch zu klein).
find die ergonomie deutlisch besser als die einer tastatur, kann alle tasten perfekt erreichen. am PC ist da immer etwas fingerakrobatik angesagt.

aber auch abgesehen davon fand ich das zielen mit der maus bald recht langweilig. die gamepad steuerung vermittelt meiner meinung nach ein wesentlich interessanteres, herausforderndes und bequemers spielgefühl. für den anfang ungewohnt aber hat sich dann für mich als die deutlich bessere option herausgestellt.

und videos wie diese hier beweisen auch wieder sehr gut was mit einem gamepad so alles möglich ist:
Video | Major League Gaming

aber soll ja jeder machen wie er will. finds nur affig wenn es dann immer wieder genug PC idioten gibt die bei der thematik und auch ganz allgemein was konsolen anbelangt nichts als pure arroganz und überheblichkeit zum besten geben. 
manche führen sich echt auf als wären sie die verkannte einzig wahre kunden-elite der spielebranche.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (27. März 2009)

Man sich erstmal an das Pad gewöhnen muss. Nach 10min sollte man wirklich noch keine voreiligen Entschlüsse ziehen. Am besten man setzt sich erstmal ne Woche hin und übt fleißig. Trotzdem werde ich im Halo 3 MP ziemlich oft abgeschossen. 

Ich finde es immer doof, wenn man sich um 360° drehen muss. Dauert bei mir so lange. Sniper finde ich auch nicht gerade einfach. Aber spaß machen tuts mir trotzdem.


----------



## ZoxFox (27. März 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer doof, wenn man sich um 360° drehen muss. Dauert bei mir so lange.



sensititvität nach oben stellen und gut ist.


----------



## hzdriver (13. Oktober 2009)

Also im Vergleich Hama Black Force vs M/T gewinnt in MW4 klar M/T. Das Zielen mit dem Pad sucks,zu träge . Und Games mit automatischem Ziel ala Tomb Raider , na ja , ist eh unreal. mfg


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> So pauschal kann das nicht im Raum stehen bleiben. Es gibt durchaus einige gute Umsetzungen für die Konsole, die auch ungemein Lust machen. Die Umsetzung eines 3rd-Person-Shooters mit halber Ego-Version wie "Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal" ist durchaus gelungen, weil du teilweise auch mit dem Gamepad direkt interagieren kannst beziehungsweise manchma soghar musst. Der Controller der PS3 besitzt mehrere Sensoren, welche die Neigung der Achsen protokollieren. Beim zuletzt genannten Spiel musst du zum Beispiel über einen rutschigen Baumstamm balancieren, ohne herunter zu fallen. Die Balance hälst alleine du, indem der Controller, je nachdem wo die Masse verlagert werden soll, dementsprechend geneigt wird. Das macht an manchen Passagen ungemein Bock. Auch das Schießen ist mit etwas Übung ein Leichtes.
> 
> Klar kann in manchen Spielen die Umsetzung des Gamepads sehr träge ausfallen. Dies verlangt letztendlich einfach Übung, diese Trägheit später mit in die Umsetzung der Bewegung einzuplanen.



Kann dem W.Sprinter nur zustimmen!!!!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Oktober 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich Hama Black Force vs M/T gewinnt in MW4 klar M/T. Das Zielen mit dem Pad sucks,zu träge . Und Games mit automatischem Ziel ala Tomb Raider , na ja , ist eh unreal. mfg



Es ist unrealistisch zu glauben, man könne eine Waffe irgendwie vor den Körper halten und dann auf 100m genau schießen. Aber genau as tut man in quasi jedem Shooter.  Ohne über Kimme und Korn zu gucken und ohne den Arm auszustrecken, wirst du auf 20m grade noch einen Elefanten treffen, wenn du gut bist.

Es hängt immer vom Game ab, wie gut die Padsteuerung modifiziert wurde. GTA4 reagiert erst, wenn man die Analogsticks schon ein ganzes Stück geneigt hat, was schon dumm ist, aber das ist dann die Schuld der Entwickler. Bei BF-Bad Company geht das Zielen schneller und einfacher von der Hand, OHNE Auto-aim.

Auf dem PC hab ich auch schon vergleichbares erlebt.


----------

